# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Pęknięcie jelita w miejscu jego zszycia po operacji

## dosienka

Witam Panie Doktorze.

Nie wiem czy znajdzie Pan chwilkę, ale bezradnie szukam jakiegokolwiek wsparcia/ informacji. Mój mąż w marcu miał wycięty pęcherz, w związku z rakiem. Wytworzono urostomię z części jelita. W piątek 10.08.2012, dokładnie 5 mies. po tej operacji mąż poczuł się źle, bolał go brzuch, mdliło go. Pojechał na Pogotowie, gdzie poddano go różnym badaniom, przypuszczano, że jelito mogło się gdzieś zawinąć w miejscu po pęcherzu. 

 W piątek w nocy wykonano operację.Po otwarciu jamy brzusznej okazało się, że w miejscu gdzie pobrano częśc jelita do urostomii, pękła rana i wyciekał płyn z jelita, który zainfekował narządy męża. Od operacji jest w śpiączce farmakologicznej.Płuca nie pracują, oddycha za niego maszyna. 

Mąż jest w krytycznym stanie, lekarze nie dają szans , że wyjdzie z tego. Płuca , wątroba oraz miesjce cięcia na brzuchu po  ostatniej piątkowej operacji są zainfekowane, żadne antybiotyki nie działają, ma wysoką gorączke.


Czy to jest prawdopodobne, żeby w miejscu szwów na jelicie wytworzyła się dziura po 5 miesiącach od operacji? Nigdzie w internecie nie mogę odnależć informacji na ten temat. 

 Lekarz, który ze mną rozmawiał zaraz po operacji narysował mi co się stało, powiedział, że płyn wypływał właśnie z miejsca szycia i że było to spowodowane prawdopodobnie źle zszytym jelitem podczas operacji wytworzenia urostomii.


Czy takie przypadki się zdarzają? że jelito samoczynnie pęka/rozchodzi się w miejscu zszycia rany po tak długim czasie od operacji? 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

